# Northstar - 2010



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

We're a month away from projected opening day! 
It's snowing up there right now. But warm weather should be on the way quickly.

I've got a new rig to tear up this season! w00t!


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, where is the annual Northstar Snowmelt Cam thread?? I'm sure there was one started around last October sometime.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

MDJ said:


> Yeah, where is the annual Northstar Snowmelt Cam thread?? I'm sure there was one started around last October sometime.


You don't want to see it today. It's snowing up there.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

i just finalized some plans for a week long mtb vacation/anniversary at Northstar in August! It's good to have a wife that rides too!!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I'd be surprised*

if the upper mountain was open on opening weekend. It may be like a few years back when only the lower mountain was open for the first few weeks. I do property management for many of the residences just below the Ritz (which foreclosed by the way) and there is still ALOT of snow at mid-mountain. Last year at this time we were riding above 7000 ft, this year there is still over 5 ft. of snow and more coming down as I write this.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah does anyone know why they planned the first race opening weekend??


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

beware,,,,socal is invading this year


----------



## joeyzoolander1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Im making my way to Northstar from Hawaii. Cant wait. See you guys in August!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm kinda glad I'm holding off on my season pass right now. They just got more snow up there and I'm not sure upper mountain will be opening any time soon. Lower mountain just ain't worth it imho. July and August should be epic once upper mountain opens, though.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

anyone know what the deal with the park crew is this year? how many people are gonna be diggng and working the trails this year?


----------



## wppjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

crazyjohnny said:


> anyone know what the deal with the park crew is this year? how many people are gonna be diggng and working the trails this year?


hopefully more than last season.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

pretty pumped to ride lift accessed on my bike.

I have a 5 inch travel AM bike that is really more on the trail side of AM. Would it be worth it to just ride my bike or should i really plan on renting something bigger when i ride there?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

ride the biscuit said:


> pretty pumped to ride lift accessed on my bike.
> 
> I have a 5 inch travel AM bike that is really more on the trail side of AM. Would it be worth it to just ride my bike or should i really plan on renting something bigger when i ride there?


It all depends on your skill level and what kind of trails you're looking to ride while you're there. 
If you're looking for some double-black gnar - you'll have a lot more fun with a bigger bike, no question. 
There are smoother trails, that are more suited for a bike that you have, but the best riding at Northstar is on the blacks and double blacks.
I've seen people inch their way down more difficult trails on smaller bikes, but let's face it, it's not really fun for them or the guys trying to steer around them.

The rentals at the mountain are beat to sh!t (unless they're renewing the rental fleet this summer), so if you plan on renting, check out local shops in Truckee and Tahoe City.

Having said all that though, if you're a skilled rider, you can probably hang on a 5" bike on all those trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

I live on the south shore, but I've heard there's a bike shop not too far from N* that rents decent DH bikes that are actually maintained and worth renting. in king's beach i think? can't remember. anyway, i'd recommend that approach.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks, dudes, for the tip about the crappy rentals at the resort. makes sense

ill proly see how my bike holds up the first day then end up renting if need be the rest of the time, but im pretty sure my bike wont be up to what i want there. it just feels sketchy on jumps/drops 4 feet or bigger


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

the name of the shop is Cyclepaths, and it's in Truckee


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

ride the biscuit said:


> thanks, dudes, for the tip about the crappy rentals at the resort. makes sense
> 
> ill proly see how my bike holds up the first day then end up renting if need be the rest of the time, but im pretty sure my bike wont be up to what i want there. it just feels sketchy on jumps/drops 4 feet or bigger


Good plan. See what works for you. Don't, under any circumstances, rent from the shop in Kings Beach. You want to rent from Cyclepaths or the resort. They also have a location south of Tahoe City. Better yet, rent from somewhere else (e.g. somewhere in the Bay Area or Reno).


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

N* will have a trail crew this year. They also will have a new rental fleet of Giant's latest offerings. 
I spoke with them about the condition of their rental fleet in the past and they claim this year will be much different. 
More shop wrenches with more time to maintain the fleet is the direction they are heading. They also will have a much larger stock of replacement parts on hand to keep the rentals running smooth.
Looking forward to the summer and lift served riding, can't wait!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

plans already in the books for 4th of july weekend!!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*here you go*

not melting very fast!
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/mountain-cams.asp


----------



## henryl (Feb 6, 2004)

Planning my first trip to Northstar this year and I'm looking for some info:
1) Is N* like Whistler where there is an upper section that opens later?
2) If there are two sections, which area has more black and double black?
3) Am I reading the hours of operation right? looks like Northstar is only open for riding Friday, Sat, and Sun before July 1?

I'm currently planning on going late in June but I want to make sure I'm not going too early. I want to get the full experience, the more gnar, the better. Any opinions?


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ there is an upper and lower mountain but all the blacks are upper mountain, if your coming from a ways id make sure that the whole thing is open. Yes it is only open fri sat sun before july 1st but im not complaning because its going to be open more than it did last year...the rental fleet will be 2010 giant glory 1's and from what people are saying on here it sounds like they should be kept in decent shape


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

craigstr said:


> not melting very fast!
> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/mountain-cams.asp


This'll help

"The coming weekend should be the warmest so far, with temperatures in the mid 80s by Sunday in the valleys of California and Nevada. The foothills should be well into the 70s and in Tahoe we will be seeing highs in the 60s, at least around the Lake."


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

henryl said:


> I want to get the full experience, the more gnar, the better. Any opinions?


You want gnar ride Lower Karpiel, the rock waterfall and the Slabs and check back with me. Let me know if that fits the bill. Yes, they are on Upper Mountain.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

We are renting a condo there for the week, does anyone know definitively if there are places to securely lock up your bike? my rental agreement says i can't bring bikes into the condo or i will be charged. apparently there is underground parking but im not sure how secure that is. I have called and been transferred to different people and have gotten a range of answers from, "i think so", "im sure we can work something out", and "yes, but only if your book your stay with a specific company" but that last one just sounded like he wanted me to book with his company instead of the one i did. So does anyone who has been there before have a better answer? i'd hate to get there and not have a place to store my bikes.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Forget the rental agreement, bring your bike in the room.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

I've brought my bikes into every rental in and around Northstar.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

never seen the "no bikes " in room the times I rented condos. Is this a condo near the village?


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

We always just took our bikes to the room and no one said anything. Just do it.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Im sure the rental agreement bull cra* fine costs less than you bike


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

that crap is in the rental agreement so that you don't bring a muddy bike into the room and f*ck up the carpet and floor.
During the summer there is very little chance of mud on your bike, so don't worry about it. Just make sure you don't leave any dirt marks in the condo, and you're good.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

When I was there last summer, the only lift for upper mountain was the one more to the right. This may have been due to the fact that it was not the weekend. Does anyone know if this will be the same way this summer. A lot of the trails I wanted to ride were on the left side of the upper mountain.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

henryl said:


> Planning my first trip to Northstar this year and I'm looking for some info:
> 1) Is N* like Whistler where there is an upper section that opens later?
> 2) If there are two sections, which area has more black and double black?
> 3) Am I reading the hours of operation right? looks like Northstar is only open for riding Friday, Sat, and Sun before July 1?
> ...


Here's my opinion: Never compare N* to Whistler....in fact don't even mention them in the same sentence. :nono:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

kingofthemountain82 said:


> When I was there last summer, the only lift for upper mountain was the one more to the right. This may have been due to the fact that it was not the weekend. Does anyone know if this will be the same way this summer. A lot of the trails I wanted to ride were on the left side of the upper mountain.


Yeah once we get to july monday-thursday will be that way,


----------



## dchilla (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be at Northstar July 30th to the 1st and then I'm off to Mammoth for 2 day's of riding 
if anyone wants to meet me there let me know. The more the marry er! 
dchilla at yahoo.com


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just book for July 7-9. 

asked them about the No Bikes In Room thing and the front desk woman said its fine if we bring bikes in.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I live in south shore and want to try out some N* action this year. Great suggestions on bike rentals (I don't think my HT SS would do well there) but how about safety gear? Full face helmet certainly, but is a vest/pads a must, good idea, what?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Pads a must, body armor optional. Really depends on how fast/big you go. The kids go padless with jeans and t-shirts (and full-face), but I think they're nuts. I go full pressure suit and full leg armor. Lotso rocks and fun drops at North*, but you can eat it hard on occasion. 

It's snowing again up there today. Wah! :cryin:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Its overcast and gloomy here at 9am, no snow at lake level yet. This spring is kinda pissing me off, it just keeps snowing! 

I'm an XC weenie but a former BMX kid. I doubt I'll be going big to start but you never know....


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

With all the snow still up there and the coming storms, will opening day possibly be pushed back?


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

blender said:


> that crap is in the rental agreement so that you don't bring a muddy bike into the room and f*ck up the carpet and floor.
> During the summer there is very little chance of mud on your bike, so don't worry about it. Just make sure you don't leave any dirt marks in the condo, and you're good.


Yeah, that's kinda what i figured, i was just trying to respect the renters wishes if i could, she is going out her way and even letting me store my kayaks at her home and launch from her beach while we are up there. But if push comes to shove im not leaving $8000 worth of bikes in the truck unprotected. We are staying in one of newer condos in the village.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

big_slacker said:


> Its overcast and gloomy here at 9am, no snow at lake level yet. This spring is kinda pissing me off, it just keeps snowing!
> 
> I'm an XC weenie but a former BMX kid. I doubt I'll be going big to start but you never know....


Depends on your tolerance for pain/risk, I guess. I don't think you have to go big there to hurt yourself. I didn't wear the pressure suit for awhile, but then I started looking at all the boulders strewn about and adjacent to the trails. When I imagined me getting launched off the bike and thrown, back-first, into a boulder, I put the pressure suit back on. I like having the spine protection since something like that could ruin your day.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

henryl said:


> Planning my first trip to Northstar this year and I'm looking for some info:
> 1) Is N* like Whistler where there is an upper section that opens later?
> 2) If there are two sections, which area has more black and double black?
> 3) Am I reading the hours of operation right? looks like Northstar is only open for riding Friday, Sat, and Sun before July 1?
> ...


Avoid the race weekends, if you want to ride the entire mountain.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Just looked at the webcams and see the bike trays for the lifts. YAY! Snow is slowly melting but it is still progress!


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

just called up northstar to see how things were looking. they still plan to open on the 11th; however, only sections of the lower mountain will be open.


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Big patches of dirt are finally starting to show on the mountain. Melt, melt, melt...


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Opening day crowds + only lower mountain = me not going


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blender said:


> that crap is in the rental agreement so that you don't bring a muddy bike into the room and f*ck up the carpet and floor.
> During the summer there is very little chance of mud on your bike, so don't worry about it. Just make sure you don't leave any dirt marks in the condo, and you're good.


exactly......just clean up real good afterwards


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah I wasnt planning on hittin up northstar after they open all week. Until then, Downieville, Auburn and Santa Cruz trips!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't come to Santa Cruz, the trails suck. 


oh and so do rangers....


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

There is no more mountain biking in Santa Cruz. Damn environmentalists. Gotta go further north into the east bay


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't think that the upper mountain will be ready till the end of june, and that's being really optimistic.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

scaryfast said:


> I don't think that the upper mountain will be ready till the end of june, and that's being really optimistic.


They could probably clear Livewire pretty easily.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

craigshaf said:


> They could probably clear Livewire pretty easily.


So everyone in the park on one lift to ride on trail to the bottom. If I were northstar I wouldn't want to open just livewire


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

edit: don't want to start an OT flamewar! 

Also, its supposed to be in the 90's next week davis, so hopefully the valley heat makes it up to the sierras. Looking forward to N*


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Iggz said:


> Don't come to Santa Cruz, the trails suck.
> 
> oh and so do rangers....


Oh I no, the trails certainly do suck. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Headed up this weekend. Supposed to be nice up there. Hit up the other goodies that are ready.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

It's official, lower mountain only. I'll still be there, but I still wish they could get at least one trail on the upper mountain open.
"The Mountain Bike Park will open on Friday, June 11. Our trail crew has been working hard to get the mountain ready for summer, however trail access will be limited to the lower mountain to start. Early season lift tickets will be priced at $29 all day, or $10 for a single ride.
We'll continue to open more of the bike park as weather and temperatures permit. "


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm, since I got a season pass for my bday, I guess I'll be heading up on the 11th just to ride whatever's open. 

Now to find a place to crash.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

everyone whos going should tape a piece of paper saying "MTBR Member"to your back and then your name so we can meet new people


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll be there next weekend. 
Never been so I'll be just trying to survive the little bit that will be open


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

DucDucGoose said:


> I'll be there next weekend.
> Never been so I'll be just trying to survive the little bit that will be open


So far only the lower mountain will be open. Don't waste your time until the upper lifts are running.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be happy if I'm in N* and D-ville by the middle of July. That snow isn't gonna melt quick if it stays in the 80's. Praying for a long summer.


----------



## Sodder (May 17, 2010)

Sitting at mid mountain right now (8:05 PM) and it is still 65 degrees outside. 

Hopefully the snow will clear off pretty rapidly.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Down in Fallon it's been really hot (90 degrees) these last two days so it's gotta fairly warm up in the mountains. I have 2 trips to N* planned the 19th and 24th in June so it had better be open by then. Can't wait!

Btw the new fleets gunna be sick up there. Glorys are awesome, but I can't wait to test my new m1.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be there next weekend and racing Gypsy -- if they are still having the race


----------



## Sodder (May 17, 2010)

zx6roxy said:


> I'll be there next weekend and racing Gypsy -- if they are still having the race


The Gypsy race scheduled for Sunday June 13th has been rescheduled for Sunday June 20th. http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/calendar/calendarevent.dh_mtb_race_1.item.asp


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Moosey said:


> Down in Fallon it's been really hot (90 degrees) these last two days so it's gotta fairly warm up in the mountains. I have 2 trips to N* planned the 19th and 24th in June so it had better be open by then. Can't wait!


You had better post if you make those rides. I'm not seeing the snow gone by then.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

The new opening report says that Livewire is a go. I guess will have to wait and see.
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

novato kid said:


> The new opening report says that Livewire is a go. I guess will have to wait and see.
> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp


I just looked at that link and Liftline is the only black run listed as open.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dawson308 said:


> I just looked at that link and Liftline is the only black run listed as open.


Last night it said Livewire was open. Guess that was a mistake.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Last night it said Livewire was open. Guess that was a mistake.


I saw Livewire this morning when I checked too. That was almost exciting.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, pretty cool about Livewire. But, will they have fixed all those potholes from last year?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

probably good for the upper trails to remain closed for another week or so.. to give the trail crew a chance to do some maintenance


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

summud said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what i figured, i was just trying to respect the renters wishes if i could, she is going out her way and even letting me store my kayaks at her home and launch from her beach while we are up there. But if push comes to shove im not leaving $8000 worth of bikes in the truck unprotected. We are staying in one of newer condos in the village.


If you're worried about it why not just bring a clean tarp with you. Set it up out of the way somewhere and store the bikes on the tarp. No bike dust on the condo floor if you carry them over and no stolen bikes. Win win.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Livewire's not on there anymore.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

How was opening weekend?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Opening weekend was awesome. There wasn't much open, only lower mountain and they were shuttling the bottom of livewire. Still though, got a lot of riding in, the lines were never very long and it was a good teaser to how the rest of the summer is going to be


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

any new trailwork in progress?


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/video/update-from-the-n-trail-crew

There a couple other videos as well.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

chris_d said:


> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/video/update-from-the-n-trail-crew
> 
> There a couple other videos as well.


awesome.. thanks for the link!


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

ccspecialized said:


> Opening weekend was awesome. There wasn't much open, only lower mountain and they were shuttling the bottom of livewire. Still though, got a lot of riding in, the lines were never very long and it was a good teaser to how the rest of the summer is going to be


+1
Had a great time up there..
Me Wifey had alot of fun as well. 
Looking forward to the next trip up there:thumbsup:


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Duc, did you guys rent? There was a couple that was in line with me that were pretty excited on Saturday.

I'm not sure if I was too crazy about only one lift being open; I rode all of Friday and there were no lines, but Saturday by 12:30-1pm as I came down from Woods coming around the corner I saw the gondola line stretching from the doorway all the way to the hallway pass-thru to the skate rink. I just kept riding back to my car and called it a day.


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

Riding opening weekend was great. Mineshaft to Liftline had new features (as in videos) to make it fun for the short duration. The jump park was cool too - I had not even stopped there last year. The work being done on the bigger jumps was impressive - you jumpers will love it!

I rode Friday and Sunday. Sunday the shuttle to the water tower (zone 6 I think) on Livewire was running. It was a great addition and a perfect teaser for the rest (which will open Friday). The trails are sweet and so much cleaner than last year (no braking bumps yet). I was able to hit the big options on all the Livewire jumps and was very happy with the conditions and options. On one of the lower berms they added an upper and lower line. Both were clean.

Word was that there was a lot of work going on in the upper mountain too. Gypsy will be even more fun. Livewire and Gypsy will be open Friday - first race Sunday - too bad it is on Father's Day. Adding the others to the calendar now!

Nice work N* crew! Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know the status of Boondocks for this weekend?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

vaelin said:


> Duc, did you guys rent? There was a couple that was in line with me that were pretty excited on Saturday.
> 
> I'm not sure if I was too crazy about only one lift being open; I rode all of Friday and there were no lines, but Saturday by 12:30-1pm as I came down from Woods coming around the corner I saw the gondola line stretching from the doorway all the way to the hallway pass-thru to the skate rink. I just kept riding back to my car and called it a day.


We rented a Condo..Did Saturday and Sunday...
Dunno if it was us you saw. I have an all white 2010 SX Trail. Wife has a black Safire..She stuck with easy rider most of the time. She's pretty new to this type of riding..She did do Woods once though..I tried to Get her to rent a DH or FR bike but she was content with her bike.. 
Upper Mineshaft to Liftline to Woods was a pretty sweet run I thought..Fast but fun..


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

DucDucGoose said:


> We rented a Condo..Did Saturday and Sunday...
> Dunno if it was us you saw. I have an all white 2010 SX Trail. Wife has a black Safire..She stuck with easy rider most of the time. She's pretty new to this type of riding..She did do Woods once though..I tried to Get her to rent a DH or FR bike but she was content with her bike..
> Upper Mineshaft to Liftline to Woods was a pretty sweet run I thought..Fast but fun..


Oh, not the same couple, but I saw you guys too. You guys went by and I saw her bike and immediately though, "Oh, a Safire or Myka.."


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Dawson308 said:


> Does anyone know the status of Boondocks for this weekend?


I was told Gypsy, along with upper LiveWire and Boondocks should be open for this weekend.

I'll be at Northstar tomorrow til Sunday.

Stoked!!!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Picture from Wednesday*

Not sure about that, here is a pic I snapped on wednesday of the upper mountain.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/cams.asp


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

so it's official. upper mountain will be open as of tomorrow! game on...game on...


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

zx6roxy said:


> I was told Gypsy, along with upper LiveWire and Boondocks should be open for this weekend.
> 
> I'll be at Northstar tomorrow til Sunday.
> 
> Stoked!!!


YEAH ! ! Gypsy race is on this Sunday !


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp

Have a great weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Woot!!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Zones 4-7 on Livewire only? Meaning the top is closed? WTF?

Woot otherwise.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Very top of Livewire was closed, yeah. Have to ride Coaster down to where it meets up with Livewire before you can jump on. You can see the snow on the upper parts of Livewire while you ride Zephyr up.

As opposed to last weekend, the lower mountain was completely empty. So I pretty much got to mess around on Liftline, Mineshaft, and the jumps after Zephyr started getting crowded. 

Gypsy was definitely crowded at times... seems like some riders were trying to get early practice in.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

glad I did head up this morning. too much snow for the 3 hour drive.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Some of the lower trails on the Vista side are open, like Sticks and Stones. You can cut across the mountain using Triumph fireroad.

Gypsy has better flow, cause it feels a lot faster. They threw in more jumps.

I had a chance to chat with a trailworker on the lift -- the rest of Livewire will be open next weekend


----------



## Edemption42 (Aug 10, 2009)

How does N* look for July 1st- 5th?


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Well how were conditions?
c'mon lurkers lets hear a report....


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I'm headed up there next weekend and hear livewire will be open. How was it looking this weekend?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I heard via facebook posts that conditions are super prime. 

Ya'll missed out!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Was crowded. The liftline was all the way back to the snack bar from 1:30-4 pm.

On upper mountain, they were only running Zephyr. Some folks were cutting over to left mountain, but I stayed on the right. Only the lower half of Livewire was open. Gypsy and Boondocks were in good condition, but it doesn't look like a lot of general trail maintenance has been done.

New features coming out of the tunnel on Gypsy. Of the three original jumps, only 2 remain, 1st small one, and a new big kicker which is damn fun. Another nice big kicker after that just before the armored berm that goes right. Some cleanout work was also done on the lower section of Gypsy in the trees before the rock drops including a misplaced jump coming out of a turn that no-one has enough speed to clear. Gypsy is currently "self-watering." They left some snow adjacent the trail which is melting. Kinda nice to keep the dust down, but is making a muddy mess. The rest of Gypsy and Boondocks are just as loose and blown-out as last year. Doesn't look like Livewire has had any maintenance either, except they cleaned up a few of the jumps on the lower sections, but many of the berms have the same old potholes. Boondocks is pretty much still the same, but looks like some things have been cleaned up a little on the lower section. 

They fixed up Mineshaft and Liftline with some new bermage, and there's a new catwalk thingy on Mineshaft.

New jump on Gypsy, muy bueno.

Liftline, muy malo.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> s including a misplaced jump coming out of a turn that no-one has enough speed to clear.


I and everyone I was riding with made it fine first time even seeing the thing.

Just got to pop it a little.


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm gonna be up there July 7th through 9th. by the sound of things I hope they get in some more trail work before then.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

[deleted]


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Hope it's not this busy the 26th lol. Probably will be more busy


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> I and everyone I was riding with made it fine first time even seeing the thing.
> 
> Just got to pop it a little.


I can vouch. I actually popped it too much my first time down and overshot to flat. The berms right before it are money and you can grab more than enough speed to clear it.

I'd say the trail crew put in a lot of effort on the upper and middle sections of gypsy. The new and improved jumps after the tunnel on gypsy are super nice and you can finally hit them with speed without worrying about dying.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

bdamschen said:


> I can vouch. I actually popped it too much my first time down and overshot to flat. The berms right before it are money and you can grab more than enough speed to clear it.
> 
> I'd say the trail crew put in a lot of effort on the upper and middle sections of gypsy. The new and improved jumps after the tunnel on gypsy are super nice and you can finally hit them with speed without worrying about dying.


heh....you and I reversed roles

I went straight to flat first time hitting that right side lip. A buddy told me to just hit it neutral at trail speed. That step up thing is pretty well situated to finally set you up for that bigger right turn now. Pretty stoked on that one.

Swing by the dirtjumps next time you're up here and say howdy. I'll be the guy with a shovel or a hose in my hand.

(edit: IF the lift lines are crowded that is....)


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Hope it's not this busy the 26th lol. Probably will be more busy


Hopefully they will have the vista lift running and it will spread out the crowd more. My favorite trails are on the vista side and it is usually less crowded.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dawson308 said:


> Hopefully they will have the vista lift running and it will spread out the crowd more. My favorite trails are on the vista side and it is usually less crowded.


are you goin the 26th?
Yea I
like the vista side trails better too, does anyone know if it will be open then?


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Moosey said:


> are you goin the 26th?
> Yea I
> like the vista side trails better too, does anyone know if it will be open then?


I might be going July 4th weekend, I would def. expect the vista side to be open by then. I heard they are trying to have the vista lift running next weekend.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Cool. That's good news. I'm goin July 3rd too. So excited I got 2 N* Saturdays in a row!


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Hope it's not this busy the 26th lol. Probably will be more busy


The ProGRT Tour is taking place this weekend at Northstar -- the race course will be on Gypsy.

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/calendar/calendarevent.pro_grt_tour.item.asp

According the the trail status page:

"Gypsy and the lower zone 6 of Livewire will be closed Friday, June 25 through Sunday, June 27 for the Pro GRT - Mountain Bike Gravity Race Tour."


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Dawson308 said:


> I might be going July 4th weekend, I would def. expect the vista side to be open by then. I heard they are trying to have the vista lift running next weekend.


See you up there July 4th weekend.
Riding N* that Friday and maybe Monday too.


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Here is some video footage from last weekend. As you can see the lower vista side is already nearly snow free. Just a few patches here and there.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dawson308 said:


> Here is some video footage from last weekend. As you can see the lower vista side is already nearly snow free. Just a few patches here and there.


Nice! Who ever owns the orange bike should bring it to a shop and have it checked out. It seems to be having trouble staying under it's rider! Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Swell Guy said:


> Was crowded. The liftline was all the way back to the snack bar from 1:30-4 pm.
> 
> On upper mountain, they were only running Zephyr. Some folks were cutting over to left mountain, but I stayed on the right. Only the lower half of Livewire was open. Gypsy and Boondocks were in good condition, but it doesn't look like a lot of general trail maintenance has been done.
> 
> ...


Is the guy jumping in the first pic named Dominic?


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ah ha!*



Dawson308 said:


> Is the guy jumping in the first pic named Dominic?


Yep! That's me. Who's this?


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Dominator13 said:


> Yep! That's me. Who's this?


This is Travis. You should check out the video I posted in this thread. I'm the guy in the green shirt. Did you run into the lady walking the YAP YAP dog on Boondocks? It almost ate my brother's tire.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dawson308 said:


> Here is some video footage from last weekend. As you can see the lower vista side is already nearly snow free. Just a few patches here and there.


Thanks for the videos. Ever since northstar opened I've been looking for this years videos. Thank you for finally putting some up.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Anyone gunna be up there July 3rd? Me and my friend will and it would be fun to meet some guys up there. It will be his first time at northstar and my fourth so I'm looking for someone to help me get better, even if it's just me following you on a run or something.. Just let me know


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Anyone gunna be up there July 3rd? Me and my friend will and it would be fun to meet some guys up there. It will be his first time at northstar and my fourth so I'm looking for someone to help me get better, even if it's just me following you on a run or something.. Just let me know


I'll be in Truckee July 3rd, but most likely not riding N*. N* on the 2nd. Other days that weekend are still up in the air. 4th is wifey's bday, so no riding. 3rd will either be floating down the Truckee or XC. 5th will most likely be a shuttle day.


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Anyone gunna be up there July 3rd? Me and my friend will and it would be fun to meet some guys up there. It will be his first time at northstar and my fourth so I'm looking for someone to help me get better, even if it's just me following you on a run or something.. Just let me know


I might be up there on the third. What is your skill level and what trails do you usually ride? What bikes are you guys on?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dawson308 said:


> I might be up there on the third. What is your skill level and what trails do you usually ride? What bikes are you guys on?


I've done a few black diamonds up there on my cannondale super V, but I just got an intense m1. I have a lot more confidence now that I have a good bike. Hopefully vista will beo open so I can do those black diamonds which are less busy but my goal is to do livewire clearing all the jumps, and do gypsy. Depending on how that goes I'll be looking at boondocks. I'm going the 26th with my dad so I'll get practice in then and tell you how it goes and what I like.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Oh yea and my friend will do whatever and will be renting a glory


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Vista will be open this weekend


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

zx6roxy said:


> Vista will be open this weekend


Quoted for joy! This is going to be awesome, I was riding the bottom half last weekend, so stoked for this. All the suckers will be riding gypsy for an extra $95 fee heh heh


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

ccspecialized said:


> All the suckers will be riding gypsy for an extra $95 fee heh heh


Unless you have a season pass 

Can't wait to ride Dog Bone and Karpiel!!


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

zx6roxy said:


> Unless you have a season pass


I've got a season pass and when I called they said you still have to pay the entry fee to race in the GRT. Entry fee is $95, right?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I stopped by there today to piss. (long story) it was packed in the lot, I imagine a lot of waiting. In line and crowded riding. Luckily there was no line for the bathroom.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> I stopped by there today to piss. (long story) it was packed in the lot, I imagine a lot of waiting. In line and crowded riding. Luckily there was no line for the bathroom.


I stopped by in the afternoon and the line for Zephyr was really long. It should hopefully be better tomorrow when Vista opens, but then again, there will surely be even more riders.

The whole place was packed with number plates today. If the entries aren't booked full, they must be close. Should be an epic race.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

ccspecialized said:


> I've got a season pass and when I called they said you still have to pay the entry fee to race in the GRT. Entry fee is $95, right?


I'm only racing downhill, so only $45


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

ccspecialized said:


> Quoted for joy! This is going to be awesome, I was riding the bottom half last weekend, so stoked for this. All the suckers will be riding gypsy for an extra $95 fee heh heh


I'm in from Colorado for the race, and the $95 isn't extra to me, especially since it includes lift access for three days to the whole mountain, not just the race track. Gypsy is daggone fun, Livewire open from top to bottom is a blast, Boondocks is good, and I'm stoked on hitting that other lift today for a while.

But really, all that is just a bonus... I'm here with two juniors from my team, and they went 4th and 8th in quali's yesterday, super pumped on that! I also brought a junior form the Yeti factory team, he had a pretty good run in the Pro class as well, not sure where he ended up in quali's but top 20 I think so he's feeling pretty good.

This is my first time at Northstar and I'm really liking the riding so far, looking forward to getting on that "left side" today for some runs!


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Left side is the 'old skool' N*, lots of fun to be had over there.


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

The lines were not that bad yesterday - watching the pros hit the stadium jump while in line made it that much easier to hang out. The riding was great (rode from 3 to 7) and in the last 90 minues or so there were no lines at all! Many empty chairs in fact. Boondocks was awesome! First time on the 'wave' and 'big daddy', but lots of fun sections on that trail. 

Today and Sunday will be a different story of course, but it will be fun to get some runs in while seeing some racing and exploring the left side. No need to stay away - enjoy the event. Daily riding is just a week away!


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I hit the bigger stepdown jump at the finish. That thing is HUGE!!

The race course was sooooo blown out today. 

Stoked to race tomorrow!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I just got done at northstar. It was insane! The trails were in perfect condition, it wasn't busy, and I saw Steve Peat and Cedric Garcia! The vista side was the best. Trails were wet, but not muddy.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Swell Guy said:


> Was crowded. The liftline was all the way back to the snack bar from 1:30-4 pm.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> .


Thats me in the Yellow!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

That finish jump is so much fun it's a shame to think that it probably won't last I heard they moved too much dirt


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

The lines on saturday weren't bad at all. Vista line was never more than a minute, you just had to wait for the bike rack chair to come by. I hope they keep the course changes they made on gypsy. I'm looking forward to hitting the line over the road next weekend


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

any updates on the race? who won? looked like brad benidict qualied first, which was pretty rad.


----------



## SentralSteve (May 27, 2010)

1 Greg Minnaar 0:03:59.90 
2 Bryn Atkinson 0:00:03.40 
3 Steve Peat 0:00:06.60


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Women: Kintner, Pruitt, Donovan
Men: Minnaar, Atkinson, Peat


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Finally getting out there - 

Be up there solo on Friday if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

craigshaf said:


> Finally getting out there -
> 
> Be up there solo on Friday if anyone wants to join.


pm on the way.....


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

The race was super fun...I heard peaty mighta went down his jersey was pretty dirty


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Bahaha peaty cut me in line for the gondola. Cedric Garcia and peaty went up together. I shoulda hopped on with them.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Helmet Cam of Gypsy*

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/146132/l/


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it worth going to N* and only riding the weekday trails?

I have time off to go out there but only during the week, check-in Sunday afternoon and check-out Friday late morning. I noticed that the Vista lift isnt running from Monday-Thursday. ?????


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Depends. I never ridden gypsy but I hear it's fairly well groomed. The weekday trails are fun, flowy, more groomed trails, whereas the other side is more challenging, technical, classic trails. I do know you can take booster from the top down to snake and hit most of the vista side trails about 1/3 of the way into those trails, but it's definately worth it to go in a weekday. I'm hopefully going next Saturday or Monday. 
It's always worth it to go.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

If you can get there, go for it. But to only stay on one side of the mountain you don't need to pay for a whole week. On the Zephyr side there are basically 3 real trail. By real I mean they aren't partly fire road. With only the zephyr lift open, you can take tryumph over to the bottom half of the vista trails. More technical, but IMO a lot more fun. You'll have a good time no matter what. 

And during the week...you'll probably never have to wait in line


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

novato kid said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/146132/l/


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks boys, booking right now...


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Livewire*

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/146192/l/


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

novato kid said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/146192/l/


Nice !


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Great video, Novato!


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

By watching that video I realize how malnourished I really am.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*So basically the same Livewire as last year*



novato kid said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/146192/l/


I even see some of the same bumps!


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

craigstr said:


> I even see some of the same bumps!


The same bumps that were there at the beginning of last year even!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Good clips there kids! Might try to play hooky Thurs....


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i was really hoping for a coupla new lines on Livewire
perhaps it'll come a little later this season?

not complaining really.. it's still fun as ****


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I will be riding N* this weekend can't wait have heard some many good things time to test it out.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bottom of livewire is pretty reworked and different, with inside/outside lines and bigger jump options, I think for the dual cross they're planning on running


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

William42 said:


> bottom of livewire is pretty reworked and different, with inside/outside lines and bigger jump options, I think for the dual cross they're planning on running


All the changes that were made to Livewire were done at the end of last year.
I'm really hoping that Norhtstar can put in the same amount of work they did to Gypsy for the GRT into other trails. If they can, the park would be astronomically better. Livewire has holes everywhere, many of the lips need re-shaping and there are trenches in every corner. 
I will say though that Gypsy was the best it has ever been by far this weekend.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

novato kid said:


> All the changes that were made to Livewire were done at the end of last year.
> I'm really hoping that Norhtstar can put in the same amount of work they did to Gypsy for the GRT into other trails. If they can, the park would be astronomically better. Livewire has holes everywhere, many of the lips need re-shaping and there are trenches in every corner.
> I will say though that Gypsy was the best it has ever been by far this weekend.


ah, I'd heard they changed it last year, but I was riding the other side of the mountain and it was the livewire race so I didn't want to try bothering getting on the course. Never got a chance to ride it after the changes. The top of the trail felt pretty rough, bottom was nice though


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

craigstr said:


> I even see some of the same bumps!


don't know why they cut those two trees...I liked stopping there for a break under the trees


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> ah, I'd heard they changed it last year, but I was riding the other side of the mountain and it was the Gypsy race so I didn't want to try bothering getting on the course. Never got a chance to ride it after the changes. The top of the trail felt pretty rough, bottom was nice though


Gypsy had a little work but mostly they just wetted it down for the race


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Yesss! Just found out I can go Saturday! Can't wait to try gypsy now that pro grt race is over!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Novato Kid- Nice riding there on the Gypsy filming. Good pace and smooooth. Liking it!


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*I imagine this has been asked before..*

But, here it goes again.. What tire do you guys prefer for northstar? Minion DH.. Nevegal..


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> Novato Kid- Nice riding there on the Gypsy filming. Good pace and smooooth. Liking it!


I am the one riding in the livewire video, novato is filming behind me.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> I am the one riding in the livewire video, novato is filming behind me.


You gonna be there this weekend?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Loki said:


> But, here it goes again.. What tire do you guys prefer for northstar? Minion DH.. Nevegal..


Anything with paddles for treads...seriously


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I gotta say*

I've been riding N* for the past 4 years, this year its in the worst condition I have ever seen it. I live locally and I wont be riding there anymore until I hear they did some maintenance or we get some good rain. Today, everything north of Gypsy was closed including Boondocks because of logging operations. They closed Livewire for watering at 2pm and it still wasnt open at 3 pm. Gypsy was completely blown out. They rerouted the bottom of the Vista side for their new ampitheatre, no more berm at the end, they also tore out all the ladders and skinnies under the Vista lift, whats up with that?


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

craigstr said:


> I've been riding N* for the past 4 years, this year its in the worst condition I have ever seen it. I live locally and I wont be riding there anymore until I hear they did some maintenance or we get some good rain. Today, everything north of Gypsy was closed including Boondocks because of logging operations. They closed Livewire for watering at 2pm and it still wasnt open at 3 pm. Gypsy was completely blown out. They rerouted the bottom of the Vista side for their new ampitheatre, no more berm at the end, they also tore out all the ladders and skinnies under the Vista lift, whats up with that?


4 years eh? I've been riding there for the better part of 2 decades- its still better than it was even just 5 years ago


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I concur.

I am extremely dissappointed that i forked over so much money for a season pass for blown out trails. Yes I know this is the case every year, but at what point does a resort say hey, maybe we should actually work on some trails at some point?

I was under the impression that "more maintenance" was going to be done this season. That was FALSE advertising.:nono:



craigstr said:


> I've been riding N* for the past 4 years, this year its in the worst condition I have ever seen it. I live locally and I wont be riding there anymore until I hear they did some maintenance or we get some good rain. Today, everything north of Gypsy was closed including Boondocks because of logging operations. They closed Livewire for watering at 2pm and it still wasnt open at 3 pm. Gypsy was completely blown out. They rerouted the bottom of the Vista side for their new ampitheatre, no more berm at the end, they also tore out all the ladders and skinnies under the Vista lift, whats up with that?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I'm goin tomorrow... Well actually today seeing that is past midnight... If u see ne up there on my blue m1 say hi.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

craigstr said:


> I've been riding N* for the past 4 years, this year its in the worst condition I have ever seen it. I live locally and I wont be riding there anymore until I hear they did some maintenance or we get some good rain. Today, everything north of Gypsy was closed including Boondocks because of logging operations. They closed Livewire for watering at 2pm and it still wasnt open at 3 pm. Gypsy was completely blown out. They rerouted the bottom of the Vista side for their new ampitheatre, no more berm at the end, they also tore out all the ladders and skinnies under the Vista lift, whats up with that?


I was there yeaterday for the first time this season. I felt to only badly blown out part on Gypsy was the first right berm, otherwise it wasn't in bad shape. I do agree with loosing the berm at the end of the vista really does suck. I'm liking the newer lower section of Sticks, its way better than pho dog.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Just got back from northstar... It was not busy at all... Also did boondocks for the first time. Anywho thought y'all Might want to know, while I was eating lunch I heard a worker say they are planning to completely revamp livewire in a few weeks. He said it would include getting a bobcat tractor thingey and make all the berms and jumps nice again. I was excited. Livewire is super fun, but the berms are pretty bad in som places and the jumps could use a reworking. Anywho justthought you guys would wanna know.


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

For all those who complain about the trails. Do any of you actually stop and kick rocks, duff, or sticks out of the way? All it ever takes is a minute or two to kick out a a crappy section. Hell you probably spent more time typing you post, than it would have taken to make the trail a litte better.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got back last night rode all day SAT. and SUN. with 6 friends all had a great time so much better than MAMMOTH. I hope to go back as soon as possible. IMO all the features on LiveWire,Boondocks,Gypsy,Karpiel,Dogbone,Sticks and Stones ect. were sick. we went back and even would love to try that PRO rode gap on Gypsy looks fun.I was riding my Canfield LUCKY with AVALANCHE front and rear and swear by CANFIED frames and AVY suspension.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

02sedona said:


> For all those who complain about the trails. Do any of you actually stop and kick rocks, duff, or sticks out of the way? All it ever takes is a minute or two to kick out a a crappy section. Hell you probably spent more time typing you post, than it would have taken to make the trail a litte better.


I'm not complaining really. Livewire is not bad. There's just som ruts on the berms and the jumps aren't as big as they used to be... I could go out there with a shovel but that would take weeks, not a few minutes. I'm just excited that they will be making it smoother and as good as it originally was...


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I was up there today. I thought Gypsy pretty blown out, but the Vista trails were in great shape.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Yes phodawg (or whatever) was one if my favorites. I finally did boondocks. It scared me but I made it out alive. I noticed gypsy was a little rough but that what happens when pros tear it up the week before. How do the other double blacks compare to boondocks?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Sticks, Dogbone and Karpiel are all more technical then Boondocks.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree, Boondocks is pretty tame compared to Sticks & Stones, Dog Bone and Karpiel


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

You guys complaining about trail conditions still don't seem to realize the schedule this year. It's gone like this

1. Snow everywhere up until about a week before opening
2. Opening weekend
3. Pro GRT

That's a lot to prepare for in a short period of time. Now is when the upper mountain gets some attention.....which is exactly what all the employees will be doing. I know it's hard to picture snow for a lot of you guys from lower elevations but it's not like there were dry trails sitting there since closing day last weekend just getting ignored this whole time.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

So far NorthStar has been pretty rad. The new features and trail work just on Gypsy are a huge improvement. Even the reworked berms and jumps on Livewire are a great start. Trail Crew is working way hard to get the mountain up and running. The new style of building and equipment they have should produce a great park for this season. Be optimistic.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Me and my 5 friends JASON,JAMES,ADAM,BEN and TIM all were loving the trails and features. We will be back as soon as possible i saw alot of riders happy expect for some guy who pissed off a FEMALE rider who thru her helmet at him. I hope our buddy JOSH is OK he took a good spill! He hurt his shoulder and all of us took a spill a one point or another. I was happy to clean that WATERFALL and the skinny on BOONDOCKS and rock drops on Sticks and Stones all the bigger jumps on Livewire were fun and the one on Gypsy at the end is soo fun GOOD TIMES for our crew from BURBANK , HOLLYWOOD and SANTA MONICA ...


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

A tractor was digging on the middle of Livewire on Monday. A good sign. 

P


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

COLIN M said:


> Me and my 5 friends JASON,JAMES,ADAM,BEN and TIM all were loving the trails and features. We will be back as soon as possible i saw alot of riders happy expect for some guy who pissed off a FEMALE rider who thru her helmet at him. I hope our buddy JOSH is OK he took a good spill! He hurt his shoulder and all of us took a spill a one point or another. I was happy to clean that WATERFALL and the skinny on BOONDOCKS and rock drops on Sticks and Stones all the bigger jumps on Livewire were fun and the one on Gypsy at the end is soo fun GOOD TIMES for our crew from BURBANK , HOLLYWOOD and SANTA MONICA ...


We talked to your buddy Josh in the sling and we rode lower Dog Bone with your buddy Man Down(forgot his real name). Hope Josh is okay. My buddy Tam drove up from So-Cal for the weekend too. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dawson308 said:


> We talked to your buddy Josh in the sling and we rode lower Dog Bone with your buddy Man Down(forgot his real name). Hope Josh is okay. My buddy Tam drove up from So-Cal for the weekend too. Glad you guys had a good time.


are you or one of your friends ArgonMTB on YouTube? Tam is a name in a lot of those videos.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Dawson308, Adam aka Mandown is who rode with you, thanks for caring about Josh. I hope he is OK too have not talked to him. I will let you know when we are going back up.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Mr.P said:


> A tractor was digging on the middle of Livewire on Monday. A good sign.
> 
> P


Tuesday Too!


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Do they close the whole trail while digging? Ill be up there during the week and its going to suck $hit if 1 of the 3 trails is closed during that time.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

SlickShoe671 said:


> Do they close the whole trail while digging? Ill be up there during the week and its going to suck $hit if 1 of the 3 trails is closed during that time.


Nah, Tuesday they just had a section of the middle closed off.

I took the chance to dial in Gypsy and Boondocks.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks, I cant wait.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

heading up tomorrow morning with my crew.. who else is gonna be there?


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

blender said:


> heading up tomorrow morning with my crew.. who else is gonna be there?


Be on the * on Sat with a couple of new riders.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Will be up there with my crew from Fri-Sun


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

i'll be up there the first 2 weeks of August. Ready to shred.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm laggin':madman:


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Another POV video. Mostly Northstar with some other stuff mixed in. Should be up there again Sunday-Monday.





Summer Riding - More Mountain Bike Videos


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet edit.. thanks for the stoke!


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at Donner Memorial SP? 

Was looking for a place to camp and it seems like a good deal $35 a night and only 15 mins from the mountain. Just wondering if anyone has some experience with it.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Stay at Martis Creek Campground instead. Less than 5 miles away and only 10-15 bucks....always my choice


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, there were no lines for the lifts all weekend --- where was everybody?


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

zx6roxy said:


> Wow, there were no lines for the lifts all weekend --- where was everybody?


We had a crew of seven up there on Sunday. Indeed it was nice not to have any lines to have to deal with.

I dropped my goggles on the first time up the Vista lift. So I cranked out three runs before zeroing in on the goggles location while the other guys took their time and did a couple of runs.
After that I know we did Boondocks at some point where one of our guys went down pretty hard and that was lunchtime for him after that run.

We hammered out a bunch of runs through the day. Gypsy is pretty killer, such a fun trail now. Yeah, a few berms are blown out, but the new jumps are a nice addition and seem well built....all except that step-up and over thing that they build up over what used to be a big rock roll. That thing is silly. If you hit it with enough speed to clear the top, you slam into the left hand turn on the other side. <dumb> Maybe it's just me....

Anyway, great day. A touch warm, but there was a good breeze in the morning.

Can't wait to go back!:thumbsup:


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

For 279 a year or 42 a day, Northstar should be doing this for us. Also in order to really maintain the trails, we need tools and trails to close down for periods of time. Northstar I assume won't let you touch their trails on account of liability reasons.



02sedona said:


> For all those who complain about the trails. Do any of you actually stop and kick rocks, duff, or sticks out of the way? All it ever takes is a minute or two to kick out a a crappy section. Hell you probably spent more time typing you post, than it would have taken to make the trail a litte better.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I was up on Saturday and thought it was actually pretty busy. I'm assuming the lack of crowds was due to the Downieville classic.



zx6roxy said:


> Wow, there were no lines for the lifts all weekend --- where was everybody?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

was up there this weekend.. wasn't too busy, except to get on the gondola in the morning, but it's kind of always like that.
bummer about Friday getting cockblocked by weather, but we salvaged the weekend with some killer runs on Sat and Sun.

Gypsy improvements are right on the money! The berm/jump section after the tunnel flows buttery smooth.. well done trail crew! 
All the other berm and corner cleanup around the mountain was much needed and appreciated, so kudos to you guys for giving us another fun season in Tahoe!

am I the only one who thinks that the concrete path that leads down to the lower trails should have been bermed, Nascar style! 
It's still fun to hit the flat turns, but if it was bermed - sheeeeeit!


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

blender said:


> am I the only one who thinks that the concrete path that leads down to the lower trails should have been bermed, Nascar style!
> It's still fun to hit the flat turns, but if it was bermed - sheeeeeit!


I miss the wall ride there...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

What happened to the wallrides? I saw them a while ago but they weren't up. No it's concrete ant the wallrides aren't anywhere...


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

blender said:


> All the other berm and corner cleanup around the mountain was much needed and appreciated, so kudos to you guys for giving us another fun season in Tahoe!


Just curious where around the mountain beside gypsy you saw berm and corner work? I was up there July 4th weekend and I didn't see much aside from the lower mountain work and Gypsy. I was told they were going to start working around the mountain.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dawson308 said:


> Just curious where around the mountain beside gypsy you saw berm and corner work? I was up there July 4th weekend and I didn't see much aside from the lower mountain work and Gypsy. I was told they were going to start working around the mountain.


I heard they just started on livewire this last week...

Bye do you make YouTube videos Dawson?


----------



## Dawson308 (May 13, 2008)

Moosey said:


> I heard they just started on livewire this last week...
> 
> Bye do you make YouTube videos Dawson?


Yes. Here are a few we made from July 4th weekend. We aren't as skilled as some of the others on here but there is some good stuff in there.

Highlights





Crashes/Funny Sheat


----------



## marylnsky (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday they were working on the first berm on Gypsy that got tore up the past couple of weekends.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

marylnsky said:


> Yesterday they were working on the first berm on Gypsy that got tore up the past couple of weekends.


YEY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome!
that corner was completely destroyed, and was a serious flow killer in that section.



marylnsky said:


> Yesterday they were working on the first berm on Gypsy that got tore up the past couple of weekends.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

blender said:


> awesome!
> that corner was completely destroyed, and was a serious flow killer in that section.


I had finally dialed in my line on that stupid berm.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I had finally learned to bang that berm early and come to the inside of the big blown out section of that berm and carry speed through it. 

I love learning trails, even if they change because of getting blown out. I like to look for more creative lines.


----------



## starry (Jun 9, 2009)

My God....i'm usually hanging out over in the All Mountain Forum, but i had to say....Got my East Coast ass out to Tahoe this past weekend for a bachelor party and went out a day early to ride Northstar. What an amazing time. Dreamt about it last night


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

starry said:


> My God....i'm usually hanging out over in the All Mountain Forum, but i had to say....Got my East Coast ass out to Tahoe this past weekend for a bachelor party and went out a day early to ride Northstar. What an amazing time. Dreamt about it last night


Did you wake up with Moondust and rocks in your bed?


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

DucDucGoose said:


> Did you wake up with Moondust and rocks in your bed?


That wasn't moon dust....


----------



## starry (Jun 9, 2009)

hey how'd that chain lube get in there?


----------



## banditbronco (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry to ruin your moon dust chain lube party haha but I will be at Northstar saturday about 9:00 I have never been and it would be awesome if someone wanted to show me around! I would consider my self an intermediate rider... I have rode a line and dirt merchant at whistler and am comfortable with it if you compare skill level, I dont want to slow anyone down. If I cant meet up with anyone what are everyones thoughts on riding alone is it busy enough like whistler it is rather safe to ride alone or should I just wait for a group to rip??

Thanks,
Riley


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im with Riley. Ill be there from Saturday afternoon until Thursday for the first time, by myself.


----------



## banditbronco (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Slick I will pm you my phone number and you can give me a shout if you want when you get there and maybe we can get a shred or two in!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Livewire as of 7/18*






Livewire POV - More Mountain Bike Videos


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

that video f-ing rocks!!!! thanks homey...I'll have sweet livewire dreams tonight!!!!


----------



## Flexon Phil (Aug 28, 2006)

Am I wrong that the lifts turn only Fri-Sun or also midweek?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*So...was that before or after the "reshaping"?*

Cant really tell.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Flexon Phil said:


> Am I wrong that the lifts turn only Fri-Sun or also midweek?


Gondola, Zephyr & Vista --- Fri 10-7pm, Sat-Sun 10-5pm

Gondola & Zephyr (Vista closed) --- Mon-Thurs 10-5pm


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Livewire POV - More Mountain Bike Videos


Siiiick:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Hell ya Nervato kid! That will get me through the day. Best helmet clips around.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dear novato kid: next time you go to N*, get some of karp, speed control, and dogbone. helmet cam vids are pretty boring, but it does get me excited to go ride seeing those trails ridden at proper speed.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

William42 said:


> dear novato kid: next time you go to N*, get some of karp, speed control, and dogbone. helmet cam vids are pretty boring, but it does get me excited to go ride seeing those trails ridden at proper speed.


All the vista side POV's I have were taken with the chest mount, which isn't stable at all in the rough, so I just deleted most of them. I'll try to upload a speed control vid today.

And yes, the Livewire vid was taken post rebuild. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am there Friday afternoon with 2 others...maybe a total of 5 on sat

Intense M-6 works red
Intense M-3 works raw
another on V-10

say hello


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am there Friday afternoon with 2 others...maybe a total of 5 on sat
> 
> Intense M-6 works red
> Intense M-3 works raw
> ...


Sounds rad, we gotta ride there at some point, I'd hit you up on friday but I fly into sac on thursday night, getting my wisdom teeth out friday morning, then heading over to SC to ride there in the afternoon. Gonna be busy. We'll ride afor long though, hopefully you'll be up again before the season ends.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: I wish I had watched this video (and few others) before I went riding there last time.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Speed Control from Ryan Quinn on Vimeo.


----------



## marylnsky (Aug 28, 2008)

*New wood feature on sticks and stones*

Posted by N* on FB earlier today


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am there Friday afternoon with 2 others...maybe a total of 5 on sat
> 
> Intense M-6 works red
> Intense M-3 works raw
> ...


Be up this weekend. Probably N* on Sat too. Red V-10 SF DirtLab Jersey. I'll be the slow guy...

Truckee Rodeo is on Saturday night. Yee Haw!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, learn something new everyday. We don't ride Speed Control often, and as such had never seen the transition off it it over to the end of that section of Karpiel to hit the double before the fireroad. Nice!



novato kid said:


> Speed Control from Ryan Quinn on Vimeo.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

We're planning on being up there Friday as well. 
But pealing off at 3:45 to hit the pavement home by 4pm.

Should be four or five of us.
Blue Cuervo---me
Yellow V10
Black V10
some rental Giant
and another bike that I'm not sure of.

Throw some roost our way sucka!



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am there Friday afternoon with 2 others...maybe a total of 5 on sat
> 
> Intense M-6 works red
> Intense M-3 works raw
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am there Friday afternoon with 2 others...maybe a total of 5 on sat
> 
> Intense M-6 works red
> Intense M-3 works raw
> ...


Actually not a v10 ...it is a black driver 8

We should be riding today before 2;30


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

Does anyone have photos from the Sticks & Stones race yet?


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

highrevkev said:


> Does anyone have photos from the Sticks & Stones race yet?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=638064


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for that ! !


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone have any updates on the guy who went OTB and lost his vision? That was gnarly, he crashed so hard that all he could see was black, and his eyes were going off in two different directions. He couldn't see his mom's hand a foot away from his face when she waved it. Let it be known that a full face at northstar is a necessity.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> Anyone have any updates on the guy who went OTB and lost his vision? That was gnarly, he crashed so hard that all he could see was black, and his eyes were going off in two different directions. He couldn't see his mom's hand a foot away from his face when she waved it. Let it be known that a full face at northstar is a necessity.


I did that once but the color was dark gray..Completely blind for close to 5 minutes 
Fell down again wandering through a berm:madman:


----------



## srwhouston (Jan 20, 2010)

:madman: post up some more action from the riding here!

I can only dream of riding there


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

So Vista Express is closed M-Th, what is the preferred way from the top of Zephyr over to the other side. And by "preferred" I mean "least pedaling uphill:. 

Crossover?
Tryumph -> Snake?
Booster -> Snake?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Push along crossover.


----------

